# Rango de medidas de una LDR



## JnT (Dic 27, 2005)

Hola a todos.

Vereis, tengo que realizar un circuito que me adapte (y linealice) la salida de una fotorresistencia (LDR) para que sea 0-10V (también me vale 4-20mA) y la verdad es que no sé muy bien como cogerlo. Había pensado en un puente de Wheastone pero no sé que valores poner a las demás resistencias y luego como diseñar el amplificador. ¿Alguien sabe algo acerca de esto?

Gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo.


----------



## kain589 (Dic 27, 2005)

Deberias especificar mas datos, como son el rango en el que haras trabajar la LDR y que modelo pretendes usar para poder diseñar el puente y la etapa de adaptacion de la señal


----------



## JnT (Dic 27, 2005)

Pues con algunas pruebas que hice con la LDR, el valor de ésta se movia desde unos pocos cientos de ohmios (con luz) hasta unos 2 megaohmios (oscuridad). Entonces tengo que convertir esos valores al rango de 0-10 voltios. Lo del modelo no sé lo que quieres decir, un puente de Wheastone con 3 resistencias fijas (una de ellas ajustable para la sensibilidad) y la LDR. Después de esto un operacional en modo de amplificación, supongo. ¿Hay algún C.I. comercial que ya haga esto?


----------



## kain589 (Dic 27, 2005)

Con modelo me referia al modelo de la LDR, para mirar el datasheet y ver valores limites y la sensibilidad de esta. Tambien saber si quieres medir la luminosidad o la oscuridad, es decir los 0 voltios al maximo de luz o en la oscuridad, aunque supongo que sera de oscuridad (0v) a luz (10v)


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 27, 2005)

ojala te sirva.... es la forma mas simple creo yo.... a plena luz... la Vo=0V
pero en oscuridad la resistencia de un ldr es tan grande que el valor de la corriente que circula por el lazo es tan pequeña que la caida de tension en la resistencia de 100 ohms es despreciable en casi el 99%... por lo que toda la tension de 10V de la fuente aparecera en los extremos de la LDR como Vo=10V


----------



## JnT (Dic 28, 2005)

Primero, gracias a los dos por contestar tan rápido.

Tienes razón kain589, no cai en que te referias al modelo de la LDR (a veces no sé dónde tengo la cabeza). Pues como la compré en RS he hestado mirando su información técnica y viene una gráfica con el comportamiento y según eso va desde 100 ohmios a 10000lux (que me parece bastante más de lo que yo voy a medir) hasta casi 1 Mohm a 0.1 lux totalmente lineal. También hay una tabla con los valores que os paso a comentar: 

      Resistencia a 10 lux :  minimo 20k,máx 100k
                       a 100 lux: tipico 5k
      Resistencia a oscuridad (10 lux después de 10segundos): mínimo 20 Mohm

La verdad es que el pdf este tampoco me aclara demasiado. 
Aunque no se me había ocurrido un montaje tan sencillo como el que pone MorbidAngel_, joer un simple divisor de tensión...tendré que probarlo aunque no sé si me valdrá porque necesito cierta precisión.

¿Quizá sería más fácil probar con un fotodiodo? lo digo porque también dispongo de uno que pillé al mismo tiempo que la LDR. Lo que pasa es que con esto si que no me he puesto a buscar. Os dejo el pdf adjunto (es el VTB8440B). Aunque me parece que será un poco más complicado porque la respuesta es logarítmica y entonces tendría que linealizar.

Mil gracias otra vez por las respuestas.[/img]


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 30, 2005)

si todo esta en la precision tienes que buscar un componente fotosensible que tenga buena LINEARIDAD... osea que la respuesta a los estimulos de luz sea lineal....


----------



## alexviva (Ago 4, 2007)

buenos dias miren tengo una ldr que se mueve de 1600 a 2000 ohmios i necesito que sea aproximadamente de 20 a 100 ohmios. me pregunto si hay algun sistema para hacerlo. 
muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Ago 4, 2007)

mm.. creo que no!
Te dejo dos ideas:
1- Cámbialo por otro que tenga esos valores.
2- Podes colocarles resistencias en paralelos, pero no vas a obtener esos valores, por ejemplo,
a 1600 ohms con una resistencia lo mas aproximadamente a 19,75 ohm, te da 20 ohm, y a 2000 ohms, 95,26 ohms, te deja los 100 ohms.. te diría que elijas un valor intermedio, para que te quede como mas te sirve.


----------



## gihu (Ago 4, 2007)

Muy buenas, quiza diga una tonteria, pero a lo mejor te convendrias más modificar el hardware que le asocies, no? Ademas piensa que una LDR no es lineal asi que para realizar medidas no te servira a menos que proceses luego la senyal. El tema de la resistencia en paralelo, es una buena tecnica de linealización para sensores del tipo LDR, NTC, PTC, y sensores de respuesta exponencial.

Te propongo una cosa, si nos comentas que quieres hacer mas concretamente, entre todos seguro encontramos un a forma rápida y fácil de que lo consigas


----------



## alexviva (Ago 4, 2007)

si mira es para un trabajo, debo hacer una luz con led que la intensidad varie segun la luz exterior, para ello hemos cogido un circuito integrado 555 para tener la onda cuadrada y ahora tenemos que jugar con las resistencias para que  sin de 50 Hz haga una buena luz. las formulas son la siguientes:
t1(+) = 0.693 x R1 x C1 

t2(0) = 0.693 x R2 x C1

tenia la idea de que una de las dos resistencias fuera fija i la otra fuera una ldr pero tengo ese problema de que tiene demasiados ohmios 
muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Estas usando el 555 como modulador de ancho de pulsos ?


----------



## alexviva (Ago 5, 2007)

si, esta mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

NO para nada, es una buena forma.
Cambia en el calculo el valor de los capacitores para compensar la mayor resistencia, o sea, en ves de adecuar la resitencia, adecua los cap. a tu calculo.
Para mayore resistencia menor capacidad (O algo asi).
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Despues que escribi el mensaje se me ocurrio que tambien se podria hacer un divisor resistivo con el LDR, el punto medio a un operacional (Configurado como seguidor de tension) y la salida de este (Resistencia mediante) a tu led.


----------



## alexviva (Ago 5, 2007)

fogonazo no e entendido nada 

perdona eske no entiendo mucho puedes explicarmelo de una forma mas facil?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

OK, en tu ecuacion para el calculo del ancho de pulso interviene el LDR (Resistencia )y un capacitor, si el LDR tiene un valor muy alto lo puedes compenzar colocando un capacitor mas chico (menor valor), el valor final sera el mismo pero con componentes diferentes.
En tu caso particular, necesitas una resistencia de 100 Oms pero tienes una de 2000, si colocas un capacitor 20 veces menor el resultado sigue siendo el buscado.


----------



## alexviva (Ago 5, 2007)

vale quieres que canvie el C1 por uno mas pekeño verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Exacto ! ! !, el valor lo sacas de la formula que publicaste.
La aproximacion que te di es correcta, a 20 veces mayor resistencia 20 veces menos uF.
Si puedes publica el circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Me olvidaba, solamente tienes que cambiar el valor de C que te regula el ancho del pulso.


----------



## alexviva (Ago 5, 2007)

si si muchas gracias


----------



## AllansMac (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola que tal! Muchas felicidades por el foro, esta muy bueno. estoy batallando con mi proyecto de tesis, parte de el es elaborar un luxometro, para esto ya tengo el programa del pic a usar (16f877a). 
pero me tope con este problema:

   Necesito calibrar la fotorresistencia a manera que sea lineal con respecto al voltaje suministrado, tomando en cuenta que el Voltaje utilizado es de 5 V que es el max Voltaje para el pic. de manera que cada  ohm tenga un valor de 5 microVolts (5 e-6 V). de manera que la entrada analogica del pic pueda leer de manera lineal y asi expresar los valores mas exactos.

he checado muchos circuitos de la LDR conectada al ADC del pic, pero muchos son muy inexactos por lo que  la variacion de la resistencia de la LDR no tiene ningun patrón.
les adjunto el circuito recientemente utilizado. por favor acepto cualquier tipo de sujerencias. Hagan me saber si no fui claro con la explicación.


----------



## AllansMac (Abr 25, 2008)

Saludos nuevamente, encontre esta grafica, algun fabricante de LDR's, lo que hicieron fue, la linealizacion de la curva de valores entre la Resistencia y los lumenes. 

   Ojala sea mas clara la duda con esta grafica:


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2008)

Esa curva corresponde corresponde a una ecuacion potencial (y = a*x^b), "a ojo" se puede ver que es cercana a R = 140/lux  (coef b = -1)

Si el LDR se excita a 'tension constante' la corriente sera aprox I ~= K*lux , con eso ya se aprovecha bien el rango del ADC, aunque igualmente corresponde que el PIC termine de corregir el valor.

Le podes hacer algo asi con un operacional:


----------



## AllansMac (Abr 25, 2008)

hola eduardo, gracias por la sugerencia. No entiendo los terminos que utilizas, R= 140/lux (coef b=-1)
que coeficiente es al que te refieres, de error o algo asi? de acuerdo a la formula que mencionas por cada  140 ohms hay un lux? 

Que tipo de configuracion del operacional es el diagrama que muestras? y como es que va a ser la tension de salida? porque busque alguna configuracion parecida en el libro de electronica pero no encontre y asi calcular los valores de las resistencia. podria utilizar el operaciona lm324?

Se me ocurre pensar que si pongo la LDR en serie con la fuente de 5 volts y la patita del adc del pic, podria funcionar?, sin tanta complicacion, como ven ustes. serian valores de microvolts pero quiza funcione.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2008)

AllansMac dijo:
			
		

> hola eduardo, gracias por la sugerencia. No entiendo los terminos que utilizas, R= 140/lux (coef b=-1)
> que coeficiente es al que te refieres, de error o algo asi? de acuerdo a la formula que mencionas por cada  140 ohms hay un lux?


Si en un grafico logaritmico (como el que mostraste) tenes una recta, entonces responde a una ecuacion log = P + b*log(x) , o  y = a*x^b  (que es lo mismo).

Si haces una estimacion del valor del exponente b te va a dar que es cercano a -1, luego, una correccion facil es un circuito cuya salida sea ~= A/x

En donde puse de R=140/lux  me comi una K y una raya del grafico   , es R=120K/lux y en lux no me referia a las unidades sino a la intensidad de luz en el LDR.

Es decir a 20 lux --> R ~= 120k/20 = 6K  
A 100 lux --> 120k/1000 = 120ohm   la diferencia con la grafica es porque no hice ningun calculo y porque el exponente no es -1 sino -0.9xxx

De cualquier manera, analogicamente es dificil linealizarlo bien, se necesitarian amplificador logaritmicos y antilogaritmicos y encima no alcanzaria porque la respuesta no es exactamente potencial.  Lo que se hace es una primer correccion para aprovechar mejor el ADC.




> Que tipo de configuracion del operacional es el diagrama que muestras? y como es que va a ser la tension de salida? porque busque alguna configuracion parecida en el libro de electronica pero no encontre y asi calcular los valores de las resistencia. podria utilizar el operaciona lm324?


Nombre de la configuracion? si queres la bautizamos amplificador parametrico ;-)

Para saber que tipo de salida tiene basta ver que la entrada e- esta a tension constante (digamos vref0) luego la tension en extremos del LDR sera la misma 
--> la salida sera: Vsal = vref0 + (R1/Rldr)*vref0
como Rldr ~= Ro/lux  -->  Vsal ~= vref0 + (R1/Ro)*vref0*lux

El ajuste lo haces fijando vref0 en un valor bajo (p.e. 100mV) y despues elegis R1 para que a maxima iluminacion tengas 5V.




> Se me ocurre pensar que si pongo la LDR en serie con la fuente de 5 volts y la patita del adc del pic, podria funcionar?, sin tanta complicacion, como ven ustes. serian valores de microvolts pero quiza funcione.


Formar un divisor resistivo con el LDR es lo mas simple, y la respuesta va a ser similar a la del circuito con el transistor que mostraste (supongo que los valores de resistencia estaban 'bien' puestos).
Microvolts con el ADC del PIC ? ?


----------



## AllansMac (Abr 25, 2008)

Efectivamente Eduardo de acuerdo con el articulo que encontre la formula para calcular la luminosidad esta dada por la formula R = A * L ^-a (este ultimo es alpha) donde:
 R es la resistencio ohmica de la ldr
 A y a son constantes que dependen del material. 

Pero a (alpha) esta dentro del rango 0.7-0.9. 

Una duda con respecto a la grafica, si la resistencia es mayor a 10 K no hay manera de averiguarlo con esta? porque de acuerdo con los valores que obtuve con el ohmetro en un cuarto "iluminado" fue de 30 kohms. podria darme alguna idea de cuanta luminosidad hay?
Les anexo el articulo entero, ojala les sirva de algo y me echan la mano de paso.



> Microvolts con el ADC del PIC ? ?



me referia a que con la division de voltaje los valores seran muy pequeños.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2008)

AllansMac dijo:
			
		

> Una duda con respecto a la grafica, si la resistencia es mayor a 10 K no hay manera de averiguarlo con esta? porque de acuerdo con los valores que obtuve con el ohmetro en un cuarto "iluminado" fue de 30 kohms. podria darme alguna idea de cuanta luminosidad hay?


No, el LDR del articulo seguro que es diferente al que tenes vos, ademas esos valores fueron sacados usando una longitud de onda de 632.8nm  --> uno puede suponer que la variacion seguira siendo R=A·L^(-b) y que b andara cerca,  pero el coeficiente A no tiene por que ser ni parecido.

Necesitas contrastar con un luxometro.
O tener medidas relativas de intensidad, tomando medidas interponiendo laminas semitransparentes podes calcularle el exponente.


----------



## asherar (Abr 25, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Es decir a 20 lux --> R ~= 120k/20 = 6K
> A 100 lux --> 120k/1000 = 120ohm
> ...


No será ? 
 A *1000* lux --> 120k/1000 = 120 Ohm
o 
 A 100 lux --> 120k/*100* = 12000 Ohm 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> No será ?
> A *1000* lux --> 120k/1000 = 120 Ohm
> o
> A 100 lux --> 120k/*100* = 12000 Ohm


Se conoce como Parkinson. 
En casos asi, una lectura cuidadosa permite intuir que fue lo que realmente quiso expresar el autor.


----------



## AllansMac (Abr 25, 2008)

Para evitar malos entendidos, nos basamos en algunos experimentos encontrados en la red, esta pagina nos arroja un una formula para calcular la luminosidad (lux)
esta es: 

       lux= 500/RL 
donde RL, es la resistencia en Kohms.
les anexo la Pag; al parecer es muy buen experimento para calcular el voltaje obtenido en la configuración de divisor de voltaje que va hacia el pin ADC. este esta hecho en Labview. échenle un vistazo y me dicen sus comentarios.

la formula para calcular Vo ( voltaje resutante hacia el pic):
   Vo = 5*RL / (RL+3.3)

una vez sabiendo Vo podria calcularse la luminosidad con una resistencia de 3.3k en la configuracion:
Lux = (2500/Vo - 500)/3.3

http://www.emant.com/316002.page


----------



## asherar (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola "AllansMac":

Te comento un tema de física (no sé cómo lo resolverán los medidores comerciales).

El tema de la composición espectral (frecuencias o longitudes de onda contenidas 
en la luz a medir) puede dar lugar a errores importantes en la fórmula de ajuste. 
Por eso es cierto que, como te dijo Eduardo, el coeficiente de ajuste (A) puede no 
dar "ni parecido". 
Ni que decir si, como en el ojo humano, la sensibilidad espectral cambia con la intensidad.

Tener en cuenta la composición espectral de la señal para la calibración del sensor 
no es algo trivial que se corrija con electrónica solamente. 
Un pantallazo inicial rápido del problema se puede ver acá.
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/nlpip/tutorials/photosensors/spectral.asp
Fijate qué la curva de sensibilidad del detector (roja larga) no es plana, ni la del filtro tampoco. 

De todas formas como (supongo) tu tesis es de electrónica: lo anterior no debería ser 
problema tuyo ya que lo del filtro es una cuestión óptica. 
Pero no tenerlo en cuenta te puede hacer pasar un papelón el día de la presentación del 
aparatito. Por ejemplo puede pasar que calibrás para luz visible. Luego medis con la 
habitación a oscuras y tenés señal.   
Pasa que te está entrando infrarrojo (IR) de algún calefactor, y el sensor lo mide 
pero tu ojo no ve nada.   
(EDITO Algo parecido te puede pasar con el UV que emiten algunas lámparas de descarga 
en gas.
Los semiconductores tienen preferencia por la zona del IR, por eso se pueden calibrar 
con la línea 632.8 nm que emite el láser de He-Ne. Vos podrías usar un puntero láser. 
La logitud de onda es un poco diferente pero también es rojo (creo que hay uno de 677 nm).

Como dice la nota: para situaciones de iluminación "combinadas" no se conoce método 
que permita hacer correcciones mejores que para condiciones ideales.
Lo menos comprometido es primero elegir el rango en que va a ser usado el medidor, 
conseguir el filtro adecuado y recién después calibrar. 
Para otro rango habría que cambiar el filtro y calibrar de nuevo. 

No sé si esto altere en algo tu trabajo, pero si se trata de un medidor, el tema es al 
menos para considerarlo. 

Éxitos.


----------



## AllansMac (Abr 26, 2008)

Muy buena observacion Alejandro, no habia pensado en la luz infraroja... lo bueno es que para cada prueba del aparatillo se hara el ajuste pertinente dependiendo de las fuentes de energia que se encuentren, voy a seguir haciéndolo, y si me resulta muy efectivo lo posteo y les comento que hice y si no pues tambien lo posteo.  

 Con respecto a mi proyecto, ahorro de electricidad por medio de control de iluminacion manual (con un potenciometro) y automaticamente en base a normas de iluminacion para cada habitacion, oficina, etc. entonces el Luxometro mostrado en una pantalla LCD seria un punto de referencia para el usuario a la hora de calibrar manualmente el alumbrado deseado. Por lo que la exactitud no es una prioridad.


----------



## yeyo (Mar 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> No será ?
> A *1000* lux --> 120k/1000 = 120 Ohm
> o
> *A 100 lux --> 120k/100 = 12000 Ohm *
> ...



120000 dividido 100 es 12000????????????????????????????????????????? 

Mi profe de ciencias exactas me dijo que es 1200, ya no se a quien creerle....

A parte de ese error, muy interesante el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## esteban zapata (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola yo tengo el mismo problema que JnT, tengo un LDR y necesito una salida de 0 a 10 v. 
La respuesta que plantea Morbidangel, con el divisor de tensión, no creo que me sirva ya que superado los 100 ohm de resistencia por el LDR, voy a tener 10 v en la salida.
Pretendo lograr valores intermedios ya que necesito ir ensendiendo luces (con un PLC) a medida que me varie el LDR. espero sus respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2011)

esteban zapata dijo:
			
		

> Hola yo tengo el mismo problema que JnT, tengo un LDR y necesito una salida de 0 a 10 v.
> La respuesta que plantea Morbidangel, con el divisor de tensión, no creo que me sirva ya que superado los 100 ohm de resistencia por el LDR, voy a tener 10 v en la salida.
> Pretendo lograr valores intermedios ya que necesito ir ensendiendo luces (con un PLC) a medida que me varie el LDR. espero sus respuesta.
> 
> ...



¿ Cual es la idea de publicar 2 veces el mismo mensaje ?
A la salida tendrás un voltaje que dependerá de la intensidad de luz y del divisor resistivo que armes (Valores)


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 9, 2011)

Ya lo he explicado varias veces en este foro.
Las LDR son resitencias variables de coeficiente negativo: a mas luz, menos resistencia y para colo son alineales.
Usa el diodo que mencionas que es absolutamente lineal, máxime si lo usas como fuente de corriente.
Y a mas luz, mas corriente de salida.
Para mediciones, los fotodiodos.
Para control de umbral, pueden usarse tambien las LDR.
Suerte.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola,

Quiero hacer un luxometro digital, pero me encuentro con el siguiente problema. Utilizo una LDR (fotocelda) se que no es lo mas preciso, pero el circuito es experimental solamente. El problema es que en la datasheet de la LDR, dice que cuando esta mide:

400 ohmios = 1000 lux
9K ohmios = 10 lux
1 M ohmios = 0 lux

Entonces si quisiera saber a cuantos ohmios equivalen, por ejemplo 300 lux, que operación matemática debo hacer?. Como hago para tener la escala de 0 a 1000 lux, con su equivalente a ohmios?.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calibracion-fotorresistencia-ldr-13876/


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 30, 2013)

Las LDR, y ya lo he dicho infinidad de veces, no sirven para medir la luz. No es lo mismo que sensar la luz. Son alineales por completo y el data sheet no te sirve porque de una misma partida son todas desiguales.
Para medir la luz se usan fotodiodos o fotocélulas. Y para mayor precisión de tamaño grande. Y trabajando con impedancia CERO. Además hay que tener en cuenta que se necesitan filtros ópticos adecuados para cada tipo de luz. Y eso con electrónica no se resuelve.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 30, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Las LDR, y ya lo he dicho infinidad de veces, no sirven para medir la luz. No es lo mismo que sensar la luz. Son alineales por completo y el data sheet no te sirve porque de una misma partida son todas desiguales.
> Para medir la luz se usan fotodiodos o fotocélulas. Y para mayor precisión de tamaño grande. Y trabajando con impedancia CERO. Además hay que tener en cuenta que se necesitan filtros ópticos adecuados para cada tipo de luz. Y eso con electrónica no se resuelve.



Ya tengo un prototipo funcionando y creo que lo hace muy bien. La fotocelda la saque de una vieja cámara fotográfica análoga, es de 5 mm y las medidas obtenidas (en lux) son muy idénticas a las que se muestran en la datasheet y otras que encontré en Wikipedia.

Los fotodiodos funcionan, pero tienen un inconveniente ... y es que detectan una amplia longitud de onda, incluida la luz infrarroja y la luz ultravioleta. La LDR actúa mas parecido al ojo humano, pues detecta solo la luz visible que se encuentra en los 550 -555 nm. 

Gracias aquileslor por la información ... después les dejo algunas imágenes del prototipo.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 30, 2013)

Es un poco dificil, partiendo que se basa en una resistencia, es un circuito Ohmico, que en la práctica no es nada lineal, si no saldría con regla de tres. Me deja pensando al respecto y de todas formas es muy interesante lo planteado.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 31, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Es un poco dificil, partiendo que se basa en una resistencia, es un circuito Ohmico, que en la práctica no es nada lineal, si no saldría con regla de tres. Me deja pensando al respecto y de todas formas es muy interesante lo planteado.



Si es lineal. Hagan un divisor resistivo (fotocelda + resistencia) conectado a 5vdc y obtienen una escala de voltaje de 0 a 5vdc. Lo que si se necesita es convertir esa escala, de lineal a logaritmica y pues eso lo hace el PIC (en este caso un 16f88).


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 31, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Es un poco dificil, partiendo que se basa en una resistencia, es un circuito Ohmico, que en la práctica no es nada lineal, si no saldría con regla de tres. Me deja pensando al respecto y de todas formas es muy interesante lo planteado.



Si es lineal. Hagan un divisor resistivo (fotocelda + resistencia) conectado a 5vdc y obtienen una escala de voltaje de 0 a 5vdc. Lo que si se necesita es convertir esa escala, de lineal a logaritmica y pues eso lo hace el PIC (en este caso un 16f88). 



Las fotos del luxometro. (Los componentes de la parte superior del protoboard, no hacen parte del circuito, a excepción del 78l05 utilizado para regular el panel solar.)

Alimente el circuito con un panel solar de 9v - 150 ma.








Realizando algunas medidas en la mañana, a eso de las 8:15 am.






Aquí aumento el sol considerablemente, pero la lectura se congelo en 8006.37 lux, así que este es el limite de medida del luxometro.






Gracias por ver.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 31, 2013)

Yo te aclaré lo de las longitudes de onda al decirte que se necesitan filtros ópticos para cada fuente de luz. ¿Con que calibras los lux? ¿Que usas de patrón? Me gustaría saberlo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 31, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Yo te aclaré lo de las longitudes de onda al decirte que se necesitan filtros ópticos para cada fuente de luz. ¿Con que calibras los lux? ¿Que usas de patrón? Me gustaría saberlo.



Asi es aquileslor. Pero mientras utilizo un fotodiodo con filtros, mejor utilizo una LDR que no necesita filtros (es mas practico). Para calibrar los lux, programe la siguiente formula matemática en el PIC 16F88.

RL = 500 / Lux Kohm  Vo = 5*RL / (RL+3.3)  Lux = (2500/Vo - 500)/3.3

Saludos.


----------



## Basalto (Ene 31, 2013)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Asi es aquileslor. Pero mientras utilizo un fotodiodo con filtros, mejor utilizo una LDR que no necesita filtros (es mas practico). Para calibrar los lux, programe la siguiente formula matemática en el PIC 16F88.
> 
> RL = 500 / Lux Kohm  Vo = 5*RL / (RL+3.3)  Lux = (2500/Vo - 500)/3.3
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que se refiere a que como sabes que esas medidas son correctas. Que aumente el valor o disminuya con la luz no significa que sea lineal, ni mucho menos que los valores sean correctos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 31, 2013)

Basalto dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a que como sabes que esas medidas son correctas. Que aumente el valor o disminuya con la luz no significa que sea lineal, ni mucho menos que los valores sean correctos.



Porque los comparo con los de la datasheet y otros datos en internet. Por ejemplo:

Iluminancia	Abr.	Ejemplo
0,00005 lux	50 µlx 	Luz de una estrella (Vista desde la tierra)
0,0001 lux	100 µlx	Cielo nocturno nublado, luna nueva
0,001 lux	1 mlx	        Cielo nocturno despejado, luna nueva
0,01 lux	10 mlx	Cielo nocturno despejado, cuarto creciente o menguante
0,25 lux	250 mlx	Luna llena en una noche despejada
1 lux	1 lx	Luna llena a gran altitud en latitudes tropicales
3 lux	3 lx	Límite oscuro del crepúsculo bajo un cielo despejado
50 lux	50 lx	Sala de una vivienda familiar
80 lux	80 lx	Pasillo/cuarto de baño
400 lux	4 hlx	Oficina bien iluminada
400 lux	4 hlx	Salida o puesta de sol en un día despejado.
1000 lux	1 klx	Iluminación habitual en un estudio de televisión
32.000 lux	32 klx	Luz solar en un día medio (mín.)
100.000 lux	100 klx	Luz solar en un día medio (máx.)

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux

... y pues esos son los valores que aproximadamente he encontrado. Obviamente lo mejor es compararlo con un luxometro comercial, pero desafortunadamente no tengo uno.


----------



## Ricar (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola, quiero compartir esta información para todos. Pretendo medir la iluminación con una LDR y un microcontrolador. Buscando, buscando no encontré lo que quería, sólo habían circuitos que se activaban y desactivaban cuando había mas o menos luz, y yo lo que quería era medir lux, a modo de luxómetro. 

Estas sólo son las conlusiones básicas iniciales, creo que los luxómetros llevan filtros de luz (filtros físicos) para filtrar en el rango adecuado, no sé que tipo de sensor utilizarán. Aún hay cosas que no sé. Si alguien sabe mas sería bienvenida toda la información. 


Un saludo. 

Adjunto el PDF


----------

